# [spoiler][/spoiler] tags, possible?



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

Just looking through the films thread, think that adding the ability to spoilers that you can highlight if needed would be a nice touch.

It saves other people reading a possible spoiler and allows those that have seen the film to talk about it??

Just an idea


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I've added this to the considerations list for a member poll.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

can you not add posts in white text colour so you have to highlight text to read it  (select the text between in and mr happy face to see if this works)

and it does a treat can i have some newbie rep points for this lol try again here lol


----------

